# SATA Festplatte nach Neu-Einbau langsam



## Mabri (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

Gestern habe ich mal wieder meinen PC aufgerüstet und bin dabei von einer alten IDE Festplatte auf eine SATA Festplatte gewechselt. Ich habe mit Migrate Easy das komplette System auf die neue Festplatte übertragen und die andere herrausgenommen. Klappte alles wunderbar. Nur leider ist die Festplatte sehr langsam. Angeblich soll sie bis zu 3GB/s schaffen können. Tut sie aber nicht. Die Desktopsymbole brauchen ewig um angezeigt zu werden beim Systemstart. Und laut Leistungsindex von Windows hat sich an der Leistung nicht viel getan. Vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegen könnte?
Ach ja in dem Geräte Manager wird kein SATA controller angezeigt...normal?
Zusätzlich ist ein IDE- DVD Brenner als Slave eingebaut.

OS ist Win7
Mainboard , Prozessor und RAM entsprechen der Leistung und müssten das eigentlich schaffen.


----------



## PC Heini (2. Dezember 2010)

Grüss Dich

Schau mal im Bios nach, ob SATA aktiviert ist.


----------



## Mabri (4. Dezember 2010)

Ja SATA ist im Bios aktiviert und steht auf IDE. Möglich ist auch noch AHCI und RAID wobei ich gelesen habe das AHCI nicht nötig ist bzw. Probleme bereitet und RAID ja nur für Festplattenverbunde nötig ist.

Grüße


----------



## chmee (4. Dezember 2010)

Erstmal : *Die SATA-Schnittstelle kann 3GBit/s, die Festplatte mit Sicherheit nicht!* Wenn Dir das System aber langsamer als zuvor vorkommt, dann stimmt wirklich etwas nicht. 

Nachtrag: Wenn möglich, stecke den DVD-Brenner auf einen anderen Bus. Der Zugriffs-Modus des DVD-Laufwerks *kann* die Festplattenperformance beeinträchtigen..

mfg chmee


----------



## Mabri (4. Dezember 2010)

Jap Win 7, dass schrob ich ja schon. Ich kann das ja nur so weit angeben wie es in dem Handbuchzettelchen steht. Daraus habe ich entnommen das alle Komponenten 3GB/s können. Schneller als meine alte IDE Festplatte müsste sie ja aber in jedem Fall sein. Die hatte nämlich auch noch wenger U/min als die Neue.


----------



## chmee (4. Dezember 2010)

Ja und Nein, die Upm können, aber müssen Nix über die Geschwindigkeit sagen. Essentiell ist die Datendichte. Aber das führt zu weit vom Thema weg. Welche Platte hast Du jetzt drin? Modellbezeichnung. (Vorhin oben noch einen Nachtrag hinzugefügt.)

mfg chmee


----------



## Mabri (4. Dezember 2010)

Festplatte ist eine Samsung HD 103SJ

Sorry aber auf einen anderen Bus heißt genau was? Ich kann da nicht viel umstecken außer auf Master (da stand er schonmal) oder beim Kabel den mittleren Anschluss nehmen. Mehr Umsteckmöglichkeiten gibts da nicht.


----------



## chmee (4. Dezember 2010)

? Das hört sich aber nicht nach SATA an, sondern nach IDE/PATA. Bei SATA gibt es lediglich eine Kabelverbindung Punkt-zu-Punkt. Da können keine zwei Geräte an ein Kabel, das geht nur bei PATA/ATAPI/IDE.

Ist es
(1) dieser Anschluß (PATA) (Bild PATA/ATAPI-Kabel)
oder
(2) dieses Kabel (SATA) (Bild SATA-Kabel)
?

mfg chmee


----------

